

Devuan: systemd-less Debian - muyuu
https://devuan.org

======
muyuu
Reddit thread:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2nm2u9/theyre_going_t...](http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2nm2u9/theyre_going_to_fork_debian/)

